# Solved: How to uninstall Windows Live Mail?



## Daskill

I installed the Windows Live Mail program and have come to the realisation that it's crap and want it off my system, but there doesn't seem to be any obvious way to do that. Anyone know how?


----------



## xgerryx

Does it not show up in Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs


----------



## SUEOHIO

im sure someone will correct me if im wrong but isnt windows live mail hotmail? if so its not something u install or uninstall. u go to your account info in your email and see if theres an option for deleting the email account. and if there is go through the process to delete it and it should be gone. hope this helps u.


----------



## SUEOHIO

i believe once u delete the email account all references to windows live will be out of your computer. i only had windows live junk when i had windows messenger. i also had hotmail but dont remember it putting junk in my computer. if u get rid of it by deleting your email account if theres nothing in the add remove programs i think u can maybe find the folder in your program files and delete it.


----------



## Daskill

I'm not talking about Windows Hotmail, I'm talking about Windows Live Mail, it's a program similar to Outlook, except not as good.


----------



## techychick

How to remove and reinstall Windows Live Services
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938275

I also came across this, not sure if it works or not as I don't use the program



> Open up Windows Live Mail, Click on the Help Tab, Type "Uninstall Windows
> Live Mail" in the search box. A screen will come up and click on "Uninstall
> Windows Live Mail" and follow the directions


----------



## fairnooks

I actually like Windows Live Mail quite a bit becaue of its hybrid desktop/online imap-like service which allows syncing between two or more computers. It has a really stupid (so far) junk mail protocol though that doesn't get any smarter no matter how many times you indicate false positives and its not as other task feature-rich as Outlook is in a business environment so I agree its not a replacement for that program, just for Outlook Express and online web service.


----------

